# Caption this pic: Summer Edition



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

From Carlisle's visit in Würzburg during the Germany vs. Croatia game yesterday.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

They're having too much fun.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

"Damn, it's good to be German."

Btw, the little boy behind Dirk is adorableee. Well, Dirk is too. Oh well, whatever.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

heh? :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

... It wasn't supposed to be funny... really. I'm not a funny person. I was just throwing that out there. My post was more about the little boy being adorable, and less about captioning the picture.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> heh? :lol:


There are females on this board :bsmile:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> There are females on this board :bsmile:



ZOMG! :smoothcriminal:

lol i know, just using it as an excuse to break out the mj lmao


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Kid: I don't want to be like him when I grow up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He looks totally disinterested. 

It's funny cause Dirk is so excited and he's like "Yeah....dinner can't come soon enough".


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> He looks totally disinterested.
> 
> It's funny cause Dirk is so excited and he's like "Yeah....dinner can't come soon enough".


Yeah, that's what I thought too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like he's privately battling bloating and cramps.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Funny Hat Dirk is wearing.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> He looks totally disinterested.
> 
> It's funny cause Dirk is so excited and he's like "Yeah....dinner can't come soon enough".


Yea that was the first thing I noticed.


----------

